Ask HN: Any deals for books, courses that you can recommend? - vijayr
======
tedyoung
Not sure if it's of interest, but:

React for beginners & ES6 are each half off (from Wes Bos):
[https://reactforbeginners.com](https://reactforbeginners.com)

Learn to Create Real Web Applications in Go (25-40% off):
[http://www.usegolang.com/](http://www.usegolang.com/)

------
EduardoBautista
Here's a Unix Humble Book Bundle:

[https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-
bundle](https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle)

